# Ugh Weim entries at Salem are horrible



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I just found out that BB is the only class bitch and the only class weim in general at the Salem, VA shows. I knew entries would be small but not this small. Luckily there are 2 (1 on Sun) bitch specials and a dog special, so maybe depending on who they are I could have a shot at a point that way. And hey I may get lucky and BB would be finished before then (win two days in Greenville and she is finished). I think I will still show her and see how things go, and may just use this as an expensive match lol. I really wish people would stop going up to Canfield and try to make a small major here. 

Bulldog entries however are awesome. 

Oh is anyone going? I am entered everyday, but will probably be working some one Weds, Thurs as that is the club I belong to. 

Here is the Bulldog entries though, won't know times till later. 

Weds: 11-15 (4-0)
Thurs: 11-16 (4-0)
Fri: 13-19 (4-0)
Sat: 14-19 (4-0)
Sun: 12-19 (4-0)


----------



## appyrances (Aug 4, 2011)

Just posting to say that I hope things went well so far for you!  Stinks when the points weren't what you were hoping for...


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I was hoping to go this year as I drive past the Civic Center every day on my way to work. I have never been to a dog show and had planned to take my son this year. Since we are leaving for the beach Saturday morning looks like I will have to wait til next year. Good luck!


----------

